# Key broke in the lock. How 2 get it out?



## crazy4maxima (Mar 28, 2003)

WEll after 12 years of use.. my key finally gave out.. funny thing was that i put the key into the lock and turned it and the lock opened. I was taking the key out the hole and it broke as i was taking it out.. thank god for the key pad keyless entry, which is what i use now to get in the max.. also thank god for a copy of the key.. when i purchased my max about 2 years ago i made 3 copys of the master key... i always carry a spare just in case.

any how is there anyway i can get that broken key out? Can i take the cylinder to the lock smith and have them take it out...?? what are my options.?  

thanks...

Crazy4Max


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

its not that really hard..i had that prob once also. take the door cover off to where you access to the key cylinder and from there just work with it. tools you need might be a swezzers and maybe a nidle.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I don't know if this would work, but if you had a really strong magnet it might be able to pull the key out...depending on how stuck the fragment is.


----------



## crazy4maxima (Mar 28, 2003)

dschrier said:


> *I don't know if this would work, but if you had a really strong magnet it might be able to pull the key out...depending on how stuck the fragment is. *


now that is what i call a working mind..


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

a magnet, dude where are you going to get a strong magnet from...and it would probably not work. the key is stuck in there.it would be easyer if you just open the door cover and get to the key cylinder. and you well see the broken peice. and just mess with and it will come out. im just telling you from my experince


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

It was just a suggestion. I didn't think it would really work, just offering some alternatives.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

yea i know....shit...if there was a magnet like that i be borken key left to right


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

There are magnets that are quite small and would pull the key piece out if it wasn't jammed in. We used them in physics class in high school, but I'm not sure where you would be such a thing.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

so how you coming.crazy4maxima,did you get that pice of key out yet ?


----------



## crazy4maxima (Mar 28, 2003)

nope


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

did you try what i was tellin you? or to lazy to do it the hard way


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Dead thread back to life. I have this problem with the trunk key.
Any inputs ?


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

IanH said:


> Dead thread back to life. I have this problem with the trunk key.
> Any inputs ?


You can still open the trunk from the button under the driver's door armrest, right? I wouldn't worry about it. Just my 2¢.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't bump old threads! Just start a new one.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

IanH said:


> Dead thread back to life. I have this problem with the trunk key.
> Any inputs ?


remove lock, push key out from the backside if possible.
I had to use a dental pick from the top to slide it out on my subaru. I can't recallhow I fixed it on my old I30


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

You might be able to find a magnet from a hardware store.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

c3o5nnect said:


> You might be able to find a magnet from a hardware store.


My Nissan Keys are brass !! So the magnet will not work.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

IanH said:


> My Nissan Keys are brass !! So the magnet will not work.


ignore him, he's just spamming the board to get his sig out there.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Forgot suggestions weren't allowed on this forum. Sorry everyone doesn't 'know it all' and would prefer to offer some help instead of none at all.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

not at all, 
I still don't have it out, and there doesn't seem to be a hole to push it out.
I removed the electric switch so can see the back of the cylinder, but cant get to anything that will help.
Have to remove the plastic trunk panel next.
I am afraid if the cable breaks i will be really stuck, its a manual pull not electric.


----------

